# RCD



## meddyliol (Aug 2, 2007)

I haven't picked up my vehicle yet so was wondering whether the hook up cable normally comes with an inline RCD? 

Cheers

Brian


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

No the Hook up itself usually has it bulit in


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

and you will have one in your van too


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

clodhopper2006 said:


> and you will have one in your van too


BUt the Van one only protects the van not the cable to it :wink:


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Mostly the van ones do a bit more and are are RCCD,s (Residual Current Circuit Breakers)

C.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Sometimes you don't get a cable

Loddy


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

loddy said:


> Sometimes you don't get a cable
> 
> Loddy


Good point quite unlikely. Expect £25 for 25metres


----------



## meddyliol (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks a lot for your answers. I asked because I have seen them on sale on ebay for £40 odd pounds complete with cable.

Thanks again

Brian 8)


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Techno100 said:


> BUt the Van one only protects the van not the cable to it :wink:


 the one in the bollard takes care of the cable.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

clodhopper2006 said:


> Techno100 said:
> 
> 
> > BUt the Van one only protects the van not the cable to it :wink:
> ...


Yes I said that in the first reply :roll:


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Techno100 said:


> Yes I said that in the first reply :roll:


I know you did. I added some extra info for the OP's background knowledge. For some reason you chose to jump on that :roll:


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

some of the European manufacturers (German) don't even fit them !!!

Frankia certainly didn't to mine so I fitted one myself


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

trek said:


> some of the European manufacturers (German) don't even fit them !!!
> 
> Frankia certainly didn't to mine so I fitted one myself


Same here, but I use one at the end of my EHU lead as it is the lead that I am most likely to have an accident with. Dont forget that if you have one in the van it does not protect the lead.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

clodhopper2006 said:


> Techno100 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes I said that in the first reply :roll:
> ...


Sorry but you effectively repeated what I'd said only 2 hrs earlier on the same page not like the thread is umpteen pages long like Hello am I invisible :lol:


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Did somebody speak???? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

8) I do apologise


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

meddyliol said:


> Thanks a lot for your answers. I asked because I have seen them on sale on ebay for £40 odd pounds complete with cable.
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> Brian 8)


Brian,

They are intended for tents. Funnily enough I only referred a camping friend to one of these the other day; she needed to run a fridge.
http://www.towsure.com/product/533-Awning/Tent_Mains_Kit_-_3_Outlet

Dave


----------

